# Pareho vs Parehas



## Sinshana

Alam ko na pareho (parehas?) lang sila ng kahulugan, pero ano ba talaga ang tamang paggamit nila i.e. ano ang pagkakaiba ng dalawa? Minsan ine-interchange ko nalang sila pero nais ko malaman ang wastong gamit ng dalawang halos magkaparehas na salitang ito. 

(At kung may nakita kayong di tama sa paggamit ko ng Tagalog sa itaas, paki-ayos nalang.)

Salamat po!


----------



## DotterKat

Wala silang pagkakaiba sa pangaraw-araw na pananalita at ang karamihan ng mga tao ay pinagpapalitan ang paggamit ng _pareho_ at _parehas_. Nguni't sa ilalim ng masusing pagsusuri, makikita natin na mayroong bahagyang kaibhan ang _pareho_ sa _parehas_.
Habang ang _pareho_ at _parehas_ ay nagpapahiwatig na "walang pagkakaiba" ang dalawa, o mas marami, na mga bagay o tao na ipinaghahambing, ang _pareho_ ay mas tumutukoy sa mas matataas na antas ng "walang pagkakaiba". Sa katanuyan, maaring iisang tao o bagay lamang ang tinutukoy ng pareho. Mga halimbawa:

Parehong tao ang nakita ko sa tabi ng bahay kagabi at ngayong umaga. Akala ko magkamukha lang sila at parehas ang kanilang pananamit, pero sigurado ako na parehong tao ang nakita kong tila nagmamatyag sa tabi ng bahay._ (Isang tiyak na tao ang tinutukoy ng "pareho". Ang saksi ay sigurado na hindi dalawang magkaibang tao ang nakita niya sa tabi ng bahay kagabi at kinabukasan. Iisa at parehong tao ang nakita niya. Sigurado siya na hindi dalawang taong parehas o magka-anyo lamang ang pananamit ang nakita niya)._

Sina Alex at Mark ay naglalaro ng basketball sa parehong koponan._(Ang dalawang magkaibigan ay hindi magkatunggali sa basketball. Magkakampi sila sa parehong koponan.Sila ay miyembro ng iisa at parehong koponan)._

Parehas ang laban ng dalawang koponan. _(Walang kalamangan ang bawa't magkatunggaling koponan sa umpisa ng labanan. Ang lahat ng mga maglalaro ay mga batang lalaki na magkasing edad at tangkad)._


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog form of Pareho and Parehas is MAGKATULAD.


----------



## Sinshana

Maraming salamat po!!!


----------



## mataripis

Both in Tagalog is Kapuwa.Parehas ang laban is patas ang labanan.


----------



## Hausmeister

Both can be used interchangeably


----------

